# Selling my vape juice



## Matt1010 (25/11/16)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can sell my Vape juice

I have 3 bottles that are 99% full brand new condition that I am trying to get rid of

Scream by hazeworks
Flutter butter
Trinity by NCV

Selling for R300.00 for all 3

Is anyone interested or know where I can sell them. Gumtree will not allow me to post vape products. Im based in Durban


----------



## Andre (25/11/16)

Post a new thread in this forum. Check out the rules first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

